
Show HN: Pitch Deck Hunt – 100 real pitch decks from the best startups - maxfleit
https://www.pitchdeckhunt.com/
======
maxfleit
Hey Hacker News Community ️

My name is Max, and I'm an entrepreneur based in Germany. Over the past years,
I have been passionate about pitch decks as one challenge every entrepreneur
will face on their journey. I always took a lot of inspiration from the pitch
decks that are already out there.

And there are already some collections on the internet, but most of them lack
recent decks and some functionality I would like to have — That's why I took
some of my time and built Pitch Deck Hunt.

With Pitch Deck Hunt, it is my goal to build the leading resource of pitch
deck examples on the internet together with you!

100+ real pitch decks from countries around the globe from Pre-Seed to Later
Stage for every industry

We are adding new pitch decks every week so that you can get your weekly dose
of inspiration.

️ I am always looking for more awesome decks, so if you have any that I have
missed - please let me know.

I hope you enjoy this site and get some value! Let me know any feedback you
may have, whether more resources or ways to improve the site!

Will love to work on the next version of it!

------
yodon
This has the potential to be a treasure trove for quantitative research in
addition to qualitative exploration. What fraction of decks started with
defining the problem to be solved vs. presenting the solution, for example.

If there is any way you could extend this collection to include some
chronological and/or raise sequence information it would greatly help those
interested in doing that kind of analysis on the data (what year was this
version of the deck used, and was that a seed or Series C round, etc).

I'll assume that kind of data may not be core to your interests in decks, but
having a standardized way to present it in your pages when available and an
easy way for those who have that sort of info to send it to you would help
make this collection grown in value.

It may also be interesting to eventually have multiple decks for a given
company, both for different raises and within a single round (many times
founders will tweak and revise their deck based on feedback as a round
progresses). Just getting one copy of a deck is hard enough, but you might at
least think towards the question of how would you present the data if you had
multiple different copies of the seed round deck from an interesting unicorn.

Thanks for assembling and presenting this wonderful collection.

~~~
maxfleit
Thank you for your kind words. We will keep up the work!

